# What do you think about swear words being censored?



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

What do you think and why?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I think words are just sounds. The notion that some sounds are forbidden is insane.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I think it would be neat if you could choose to turn the word filter on and off.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it's right *bleeped* *bleepity bleep* son of a *bleep* argh, why does this *bleep* keep happening! Oh god! *bleep* this, it's *bleeping* annoying!


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I think it's ****ing stupid


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

dk;dc


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Never saw the point in censoring words on this site. It's a mental health site for ****'s sake. I'm sure most people here aren't sheltered kids who live in a land of sunshine and rainbows and can handle a little profanity now and then.

What's even more jarring is the fact that despite there being a frustration forum where we can supposedly "vent", swear words are still censored. Makes no ****ing sense.

Why censor the word if we all know what it is anyway? We're going to read it the way the writer intended. Putting asteriks in its place won't magically make us forget the word exists.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

On TV it's good but on the internet it's ****in outrageous.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's ridiculous, they should allow all swear words up, it's not like people don't hear these words all the time when they are a kid in school. And sometimes it changes the meaning of a sentence if all you see is "****" or "*****"and you can't work out which word they are typing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Words aren't censored when people use proper vocabulary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's really dumb. This isn't a catholic school. It's a public online forum.

You could even be banned for bypassing the filter, it makes no sense.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's entirely consistent with humans being generally stupid and overly obsessed with things that don't matter.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I honestly don't see the point in censoring them, if this site was frequented by young children then I could understand it more but we're all young adults/adults here.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

It's not necessarily bad. It just serves no purpose.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some kids are brought up wholesome and its best just to censor those words out.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Its really stupid.. but this site treats us like babies in many ways.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

They're just words. Whether it's this site or cable tv, if we can't get past a couple of words, how can we have the right to truly be free? Not to sound preachy, just saying.

Funnily enough, I think we've grown accustom to bleeps to where it's part of the comedy. If you were to actually here the bad words, it might actually have a lesser effect with the comedy. It's weird.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

It's a dick move.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

it's stupid


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> I think it would be neat if you could choose to turn the word filter on and off.


I think this is a solid idea. is 18+ section sensored?

Doesn't make a whole lotta sense if so, but really I don't mind either way. I understand why they'd sensor around the forum. I can usually decipher what is being said anyway.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

****ing horrible idea, if I want to ****ing **** **** piss dick **** **** bull**** **** swear I should be able to.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I can talk about cock in the singular, but not ***** in the plural.

Either the singular should be censored as well or neither of them should. It just doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

They're only words. I've never known why people care about them so much. I don't swear, but if other people do, it's okay. I didn't know they were censored here until now. I thought people meant to put * there.

If my uncle was on here, there would be more stars than words.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

In one of the older versions of this board it seems like we had the option to turn the swear filter off. Which I did, of course.

It's ridiculous to censor. Just about everyone I know uses "swear words". It is how people talk. It's mind boggling to me how anyone can be offended by the word **** but I actually know someone who is. ****ing seriously????


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's ****ing bull**** but nobody gives a damn what I think.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

************

For the record, that's the name of a rival anxiety forum - filtered.

Generally speaking, you can watch almost any manner of violence in movies and basic cable, but harmless nudity and words are censor worthy.

This is the lunacy of modern society.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Censorship of swear words is pretty distracting...plus we can all figure out what the word is, so it's pointless anyway.

kcuf censorship.

I see enough stars in the evening sky.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

It's a bad idea on this site.

But if we're talking about TV, I don't know. Overall, I think it's still a bad idea, but then again the bleep sound has the potential make it more funny.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

They shouldn't be censored, but that might go against the advertisers wishes. 
It's against the rules to use swear words or bypass swear words, so that means the mods would have to frantically be deleting and editing because half of what is posted has a ***** word.



> Inappropriate language. The use of terms and language broadly acknowledged to be offensive or sexually explicit is not permitted. Using any method to avoid the swear filter is not allowed. This includes using asterisks (*) to block out some letters of a word that is obviously a swear word in the context of the sentence


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

It serves no purpose and goes to show what the admins think their users are


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

McFly said:


> They shouldn't be censored, but that might go against the advertisers wishes.
> *It's against the rules to use swear words or bypass swear words, so that means the mods would have to frantically be deleting and editing* because half of what is posted has a ***** word.


Right...but why make swearing against the rules in the first place? I mean, what's the big ****ing deal?
And even if they're used to insult people, then the issue isn't the swear words themselves, but personal attacks and hostility. Even if swear words aren't used to insult others, the post will still be deleted.

If I just say "the cold January weather ****ing sucks ***", who does that hurt? What's the point of censoring it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't agree with it, but more annoying is you can't post images/gifs with swear words. I've seen some great funny ones before that I've wanted to post but been unable to because of that.

Also the words for female and male genitalia aren't censored (at least not the one for balls) but I got told off for having the word for balls in my signature before where I was quoting from Rick and Morty.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

i like the censoring. it has the opposite effect of what it was intended for me. it forces me to sound out the expletives and say them to myself. kinda fun.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Also, the whole deal with kids...let's not kid ourselves here (no pun intended), they know all of these swear words just as well as we do and as someone who went to elementary, middle and high school a long time ago, I think they probably use them even more than adults do (especially 12-16 year olds). And just because they see adults using them, doesn't necessarily mean they will try to emulate that behavior, unless they're really really young...even so, a) they are already discouraged from swearing by parents, teachers and even if they're not, that's where the responsibility lies and b) so what if they swear, it's not necessarily a bad thing, it all depends on how you use those words.
But above all, there is a minimum age requirement for these forums right? You need to be 13. There might be kids under 13 on here, but we can assume they're rare and as I said before, it's their parents responsibility to raise them, not ours.
And yeah, not posting images with swearing is just plain stupid. Think realistically, will seeing a mere image with a word like F--- or C--- really affect anyone in the long run? It won't have any negative effect whatsoever.
Making these swearing rules is really ****ing irrational.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Well now that I know it's auto censored I won't bother anymore. Lmao, I'm dumb. But it's still stupid because your mind becomes wired to fill in what is supposed to be blanked out. Censoring it makes me think you're going to out of your way to think of another word (unless you've been strictly raised to avoid swear words)

"What the _____"
A. ****
B. shoe
C. dog
D. Johnny


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You wanna know what i ******* think?! It's the worst ***** ******** **** ****** in the ******* **** world! What the **** is up with this **** *** ******** censor bro? What the ******* ****?! ****tards named Donald Trump


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Telliblah said:


> I think it would be neat if you could choose to turn the word filter on and off.


This seems like the most reasonable solution that would appease both sides.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't agree with it, but more annoying is you can't post images/gifs with swear words. I've seen some great funny ones before that I've wanted to post but been unable to because of that.


One way to get around that is to manually edit the image and censor the swear word. You could do it with an online image editor with a censor tool such as this one: http://www122.lunapic.com/editor/ (should work with animated gifs too), but I can see how that might be an unnecessary amount of effort just for posting an image or might not even convey what you wanted to post in the first place.


----------



## klavak91 (Oct 13, 2015)

nubly said:


> Words aren't censored when people use proper vocabulary.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you saying proper vocabulary as in swear words aren't part of any language as valid terminology with legitimate meanings? Because that's all they are. Just because some people don't like them doesn't make them second-class vocab. My dad can't stand being called an idiot, and I'd say it is worse than a swear to him as an insult because of how much schooling he's had. That doesn't mean the word "idiot" is now a horrible word since someone doesn't like it. Obviously if someone only swears and has no variety in language, yes they could use some education. But that's not because of word choice, that's because learning more in one area will open up learning in other areas as well. The only reason some people don't care for swearing is everyone has words they don't like. But life doesn't cater to those that can't stand being around things they don't like.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't agree with it, but more annoying is you can't post images/gifs with swear words. I've seen some great funny ones before that I've wanted to post but been unable to because of that.
> 
> Also the words for female and male genitalia aren't censored (at least not the one for balls) but I got told off for having the word for balls in my signature before where I was quoting from Rick and Morty.


I would put a big box on it and write "SAS is #1!" :lol


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

I reeeeally don't like profanity, though I do occasionally use it in extreme circumstances. With that said, being a creative person, I despite censorship. So I'm mostly willing to put up with reading/hearing it.


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't agree with censorship.


----------



## Sidhe (Jul 7, 2015)

Let people decide if they want the filter turned off or not. Personally, I don't mind swearing appearing in posts, and I do it myself at times. Vbulletin does allow that feature.

Edit - This is still using Vbulletin, right? If not, scratch that.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Here, it's fine. I don't think cursing is needed most of the time to make your point or express yourself. I am more bothered by censorship of ideas than words.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Dumb. This forum is far too heavily moderated for my liking. Almost need a dose of 4chan after browsing here.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think it's appropriate for television because it's more spoken than written but on that note, in the US at least, I think the censorship is way overboard. I remember when the Janet Jackson nip slip happened, the FCC went all crazy and started censoring every little thing that could be taken as offensive. Even the sex scene in one of Maroon 5 videos was censored with flower animations, right around the same time.

The word "b!tch" also. Goddamn. They censored the word "pimp" in one of Neyo's singing part in a song even and I'm like Wtf? But they never censored any of Britney Spears sexually suggestive videos or her massive boobies that became unmassive over the years. That's over-protection for ya. (Sorry Britney, but your Slave4U vid was really very sexual, I think).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing's more annoying than listening to someone use the F-word every third word. It gets old fast. Expand your vocabulary, people.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

**** ******* **** ******* **** ******* ******* ****** ***** ******** *****
**** ****** ****** **** ******* 

That's what I have to say .


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter. I find ways to cuss lol. Fųck it.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, I guess censoring television is bad enough, but I guess it could be much worse.

Like remember that time family guy made that episode where the FCC censored real life?










"His chin looks like balls, you want me to cover that too?"


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm damn opposed!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I hate it.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(Haven't read the previous three pages.)

I kind of wish we could have some kind of "I verify that I am an adult of such-and-such age and can view such material" disclaimer and could then both type and view such words without repercussions, while such words would continue to be censored for underaged users.

If I remember correctly, the rules even state you're not supposed to use self-censored/asterisked words in place of swear words, a rule that kind of frightens me. :afr

It isn't my site though. :/


ETA, wow. I was assuming this thread was about censored words on this site only, but I see there is no such clarification in the original post. :um Talk about assuming. ops Well, I don't feel like elaborating on the usage of swear words in other media since I'm pretty much fine with the way it's currently handled.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I kind of wish we could have some kind of "I verify that I am an adult of such-and-such age and can view such material" disclaimer and could then both type and view such words without repercussions, while such words would continue to be censored for underaged users.


Well, you are supposed to be at least 13 to be on this site in the first place, if I'm not mistaken.

Yes, I know 13-17 year olds are underage, but let's face it, at that age they are certainly old enough to view such material and from my experience, people that age (middle/high schoolers) use swear words a lot more than adults do.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Yes, I know 13-17 year olds are underage, but let's face it, at that age they are certainly old enough to view such material and from my experience, people that age (middle/high schoolers) use swear words a lot more than adults do.


Oh, I know; but there are laws and whatnot, and a site's owner can be held liable if they don't comply with them, however unrealistic they might seem. :stu

I belong to a site with adult writing on it and you HAVE to verify that you're 18 or over to join or even to view it, even if most teenagers have already read/written lots of smut by that age. (I know I had. :um ) They take the law pretty seriously on that site, and anyone shown to be faking their age is promptly booted and all their work removed. This makes it possible to keep the site running for those of us who are legal adults.

Sure, anyone can lie about their age, but lots of times such people later on slip up. Then, *poof*--gone.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

**** you too, sky!


----------

